# Cobra Kai - Thermionic Deluxe



## Willybomb (Oct 3, 2019)

Gudday all.  Just a Thermionic Deluxe.


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh heck yea , that looks os awesome !

Very cool theme..and awesome build , Enjoy

Mike


----------



## sertanksalot (Oct 3, 2019)

Outstanding work. Obligatory "wax on, wax off" comment.


----------



## CanadianDave (Oct 4, 2019)

Ahhh man, that is such a good theme!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 4, 2019)

One of the coolest design concepts here. Haha.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 4, 2019)

Awesome Job inside and Out.!.!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

WOW!  Well Done!


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 6, 2019)

Very nice. Well done.


----------

